# where to put an xbox



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

so, i've been trying to rack my brain as to how to get an xbox in the glove compartment....and...i don't think it's gonna happen.
if someone has a pic of what's behind the glove compartment (or specifically, how much room there is behind the plastic) that would be great.
I've been thinking i might have to mount it in the trunk... but where and how are a good question???
If i do that i'm gonna have to get some extensions for the controllers and I don't really want to deal with crappy looking wires all over the place...i don't think that remote controllers would work because it will most likely be mounted in the trunk.
i know a lot of you think that screens and systems in cars are







but i want to use it as a media center (music, and some movies...dvds suck)
if anyone has any ideas or can point me in the right direction that would be wicked.
Maybe under the seat???
lets see some pics of anyone's ideas, or mods


----------



## antij0sh (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: where to put an xbox (drubias)*

I really don't think most of us are into this kind of stuff besides audio related so I think you are probably going to have to get creative on this one. I don't think it's going to fit in the glove box without serious interior destuction and If it's like an american car the heater core will be right behind the glove box . the trunk is the only place I see this happening without lots and lots of work.


----------



## 1hotgolf (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: where to put an xbox (antij0sh)*

you should put it in your house,its more functional there


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

yea in your house, driving while playing is bad news ... or.. get a cube, wavebird controllers... 20 ft wireless, + you could probably get a gamecube in your glovebox pretty easy, or under a seat or something, would the Xbox fit there!?


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: where to put an xbox (1hotgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1hotgolf* »_you should put it in your house,its more functional there


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: where to put an xbox (golfhm472)*

ok, did anyone read why i'm doing this.
I travel a lot, and i'm sick of reloading my dam mp3 player, i have a gig memory stick for a 350mhz pocket pc, but it just doesn't do it for me.
I want to have it so that i can put all my music (all 200 cd's) and some movies (for the fiance on long vacations). 
Yes, i realize a lot of it is "cool factor" and there is less functionality than in the house...BUT, i can have 30 games, 50 movies and 1,000,000 songs on it without ever putting in a cd.
I will set up the xbox media center to automatically boot into the playlists, then, by a few presses of a button (which is another matter entirely), I will be rockin' to my tunes and never worry about running out of space.
I think i'll end up doing a cool mount in the trunk, with the 900mhz controllers, and a 120gig hd (that way i can take it into the house when i want to add more stuff on it).
I know it might not be your cup of tea...but it's happening...so put on those creative caps and help a brotha out!
thanks for any replies


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

mmm.. if you cant fit it under the seat, rock the spare tire well, or maybe look at instead of more behind the glovebox, more underneath it, theres lots of room down there, between that and the passenger seatees legs, maybe even just under the glovebox and whatnot would work


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (5P4RK4)*

i'll go and do the measurements...if thats whats going to happen..i'll take it apart and bolt the mounting bracket to the top...i've seen a few ps2 mods that look kinda ugly because the brackets are exposed.
good idea, i'll have to check it out...
keep the ideas comin' guyz...
i'm itchin' to get this started


----------



## hotrod198 (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't anyone diss an XBOX. Many many people are unaware of an xbox's potential. If you mod it you can upgrade the harddrive and store hundreds of cd's on it , YES HUNDREDS, as well as movies, games and photos from your own digital camera. I have recently been trying to come up with a place to put mine. I have decided to take my xbox apart, YES I now what I'm doing, so that instead of having the HD and DVD drive on top of the motherboard, it will be beside it. Basically what I'm doing is reducing the xbox's hight, making it thinner and extending it's width. I am then going to mount all this under the shelf behind the back seats, in a custom case. the case will be about 2" thick and it will extend the length of the shelf so that it looks like there is nothing there to the average eye. The eye on the xbox for the dvd remote will be rewired up to the dash.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (hotrod198)*

I'd be really careful on that one, the ps2 or GC would be better. The xbox has some kind of floating disc system, where the disc isn't snapped into place and moving it around and jolting it too much can mess one up fast. I know from experience. I had a new x box for a week, and moved it 3 or 4 times and it gave me the famous disc read error. 
Several people told me that was the problem, so check it out first before you plan on doing anything that could destroy it


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (hotrod198)*

amazing!
you have to take some pics.
I just bought a screen and i'm in the process of creating a retractable bracket that will go under the cup holders.
I was thinking about taking the xbox apart...but i need to take it inside (or get an obscenely long ethernet cable) to put new movies and cds/mp3s on it. Don't forget to keep the usb accessible (unless you're using dvd to xbox (but i think you can only use that for games...correct me if i'm wrong <that'd be wicked>).
the xbox i already have has a 120 gig, and i was talking to a guy tonight that has a 180 for sale (already in an xbox). 
Seriously, anyone that doesn't know what an xbox can do should check out some xbox modding sites...I have a friend that just bought a $2500 media center pc, it looks good, but the xbox (with the hacked media center) not only looks cooler, but has faster download speeds, can stream video/music, can dl games, can run your digital picture slideshows, can give you hd and optical w/ 1080i and 720p functionality, and it can play some crazy ass games!
check it out...it's the cheapest media center ever...i'm worried about when mine craps out on me...I guess i should buy a back up...


----------



## hotrod198 (Jan 23, 2005)

Actually with the dvd2xbox program you can copy any type of media, but I'm going to keep the network cable connector accessable so I can FTP media to my xbox. I picked up a 100' long crossover ethernet cable from KW Surplus for like $20. That's plenty long enough to go from my computer to my xbox in my GTI.


----------



## hotrod198 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (yzfwv)*

With a modded xbox there is no worries with disc skipping because you don't even need to put a disc in. Any type of media you use is played from the harddrive, so bumps in the road or hard drive is not an issue. You don't really need to access the dvd drive to put a disc in since you're using media from the harddrive. The only thing you need to control then is the power, so you can wire a switch for the power up to the dash.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWDi0 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (hotrod198)*

Cool hotrod198 U gotta show pics when its done! If your xbox is modded it will work without the DVD drive.







I know it sounds funny, but I took the drive out of one of my xboxes and it worked fine. If you need new media just ftp to the HDD. Just FYI for someone who wants to make a small custom case


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (VWDi0)*

yo, you live in cambridge, i live in kitchener.
what a small world.
We should get together and talk screens and xboxs some time soon.
I can't wait to get it in, getting some texers to create a retracting bracket for my screen, already looking promising.
If you are in the kw area and want a screen cheap...go to xs cargo...they have brand new screens for 200 bucks..already bought one and an invterter...
let the mods begin!


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (VWDi0)*

did you make a mini case?
i'm gonna put some computer geeks on the job..i think they'll come up with some good ideas...
If you have any info or sites on the mini cases...let me know
i'll be starting my mod soon, you can check the fabrication and oem integration/mobile video section of this site.
Keep postin' the wicked ideas!!


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (drubias)*

bumped


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (drubias)*

Glove box?


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (blarsen)*

you'll have to be more specific than
"glovebox?"


----------



## hotrod198 (Jan 23, 2005)

If you're looking for any info on modding an Xbox go to http://www.xbox-scene.com This website is the bible of xbox modding. Check out the forums.


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (hotrod198)*

wicked...been there...some of it's over my head...so i'm gonna leave most of the really technical stuff to my the guyz who are hooking me up with my mod...
but..i'm gonna learn how to hook up the ftp site so i can go wireless (ie. park my car in the driveway, and wirelessly ftp it to the xbox in my car)


----------



## drubias (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (drubias)*

the well-known... "at work" bump


----------

